
‘Shattered’ Charts Hillary Clinton’s Course into the Iceberg - sushobhan
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/17/books/shattered-charts-hillary-clintons-course-into-the-iceberg.html
======
slitaz
If Trump lost the elections, we would get a similar book about his mistakes
and his campaign's ineptness.

It was a polarising and dirty race.

~~~
tzs
I don't think so. Clinton was in almost every way except gender a very
conventional candidate. Send her back in time to to anytime from 1930 through
2000 and make her male, and she would have made a perfectly normal liberal
Presidential candidate.

That is not even remotely true for Trump. He did all kinds of things that in
the past would have quickly doomed a campaign.

If Trump had lost that would have just confirmed for people that all those
things that the conventional wisdom and past experience has long said would
make someone unelectable _still_ make someone unelectable. There would be no
need for a book on what they did wrong, for it would be a very short book:
"Chapter 1. Don't pick a candidate that did/does almost everything that in the
past has doomed candidates. The End".

Clinton losing merits a book because that outcome signals that something
profound _may_ have changed.

------
belorn
I have always wondered if the leaked documents about Clinton carried a bigger
impact on the election compared to the leaked Access Hollywood tape
recordings. Both leaks was intensely written about in international media,
discussed on social networks, and framed much of the political advocacy of
both camps.

------
dbcooper
For an alledged "data analysis guru" Robby Mook doesn't seem to have much, or
anything​, in the way of a technical background.

------
Safety1stClyde
After something happens, write a book saying that someone predicted that
something would happen, ignoring the other people who thought that something
else would happen instead.

------
aaronbrethorst
Clinton also won the popular vote by 2,864,974 votes. A few tens of thousands
of voters in a couple states would've turned this entire narrative on its
head. Flagged for the same reasons that all of the other—sometimes much
better—political articles that end up on the front page get flagged.

